
Hair Washing and Care in the 19th Century - apsec112
http://azurelunatic.tumblr.com/post/66505512910/virtualclutter-hair-washing-and-care-in-the
======
acsillag
[http://riowang.blogspot.com/2010/01/i-anna-
csillag.html](http://riowang.blogspot.com/2010/01/i-anna-csillag.html)

------
brudgers
Source for Tumblr original on Github:

[https://github.com/gaurav/tumblr-
backup/blob/master/as_json/...](https://github.com/gaurav/tumblr-
backup/blob/master/as_json/39329605621.json)

------
jimworm
Wow, this site is blocked in the UK.

~~~
spatulan
No it isn't.

